

Walter Isaacson - Leadership lessons of Steve Jobs (Silverlight required) - kschua
http://stream.krm.com/Mediasite5/Viewer/?peid=8e925ff86f5e4cc19fe8d46aff6e8e1b

======
chris_wot
I'm not going to learn about the leadership lessons of Steve Jobs if
Silverlight is required.

~~~
kschua
I dislike Silverlight, but I installed it specifically for this interview and
like aik , I found it to be pretty good, hence I thought it would be great to
share it with the HN community

~~~
chris_wot
Sorry, I was more pointing out the irony of learning insights from Steve Jobs
from a technology he loathed.

